# Best way to design this roof line....



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is the deal. We are trying to design a masonry raised patio on the back of this house. We want the patio to be covered with a roof. The back of this house is alittle tricky and I know I need to figure out what is possible for the roof before I come up with any design for the patio.

We are looking to do around a 600 sq patio either square of rectangle and have it covered completly by the roof. 

Client would rather have it off the back of the house on the right hand side. That room is a sunroom and has two sky lights that can not be covered up. The sunroom leads to the kitchen. That is why they would like the patio on that side of the house.


Do you guys have any idea on how to make this roof line work?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

if your dropping the patio ceiling to just over the door and window heads you might just be able to squeeze a low pitch gable roof with the two valley's just missing the skylights. I would extend the shed onto the new lower roof so you don't have two pieces of gutter dieing into the roof as well


----------



## maceycon (Nov 13, 2008)

Could you just carry the shed roof on the sunroom out to the right and then have a matching roof going back toward the front making it a gable. I doubt I am explaining what I am thinking properly.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

maceycon said:


> Could you just carry the shed roof on the sunroom out to the right and then have a matching roof going back toward the front making it a gable. I doubt I am explaining what I am thinking properly.


 
I think he means the patio is going to be where the steps are. Not on the right side, and why is that French door so much higher than the bottom of the band joist? looks almost like 20 inches. I sure hope by "Raised masonry patio" it doesn't mean above that T111 siding.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Most roof applications will look like an add on, exactly what you dont want. It looks like you have about 12'' to the bottom of those windows on the 2nd floor, reduce that to 6'', reduce the shed roof pitch to a 3, and frame an entire new shed roof. The skylights will have to be reset, they will be higher. You may be able to accept 7' at the new roof end over the patio. The pitch and ht at the end of the rafter run will determine the width of the patio off the house. Keep the patio as low as possible, it will help the cause. G


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

If you send me a pm so I don;t forget, early next week when I go to a sub division I have to do a service call in, I will take a pic of a similar house I did a large screen porch on, I will take a pic of the roof I designed & built and give you a real good idea of what to do, then you decide fro there. But had the same scenerio, limited space between 1st & 2nd floor windows for the size of the screen porch. 
But anyhow, liek I said send me a message & if you can wait til wednesday morning I will send you a pic of what i did. I believe you can do the same or worst case scenerio build over that lil shed roof and just raise the tunnels of the skylight to the new roof line & leave them in place. 
If you need it sooner, well dang, I could try & explain, but a pic sure is easier. 
It looks great & does not look like an add on, which does take away from a home. Most I show the house to in order to offer ideas of what a roof will look like to other possible customers are surprised it was done 5 or 6 years after the house was built.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Going over the shed roof and raising the sky lights seem to be the best option. I should be able to reuse the same skylights rights?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

ruskent said:


> Going over the shed roof and raising the sky lights seem to be the best option. I should be able to reuse the same skylights rights?


Dont gaurantee using the same skylights, you wont know until you remove them.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

ruskent said:


> Going over the shed roof and raising the sky lights seem to be the best option. I should be able to reuse the same skylights rights?


 
They look like Velux FS model. you can salvage the skylight itself and replace the flashing kit for any pitch 3/12 or steeper. If it drops below that you will need a low pitch kit.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

What would you recommend for the ceiling of the patio? What type of material? Would a flat ceiling or a vaulted ceiling make more sense?


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Flat or vaulted will change the engineering on the roof, remember to keep that in mind when pitching the options.

Vaulted will give you more space for ceiling fans/ lighting options. T&G looks nice on porch ceilings.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

ruskent said:


> What would you recommend for the ceiling of the patio? What type of material? Would a flat ceiling or a vaulted ceiling make more sense?


 
whats in the budget? Azek edge and center bead? Vinyl beaded soffit? Vinyl max span? Pine edge and center? Sheet goods? Edge and center pine over exposed rough sawn rafters? Whats under the front entry porch now? or the soffits?


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

A W Smith said:


> whats in the budget? Azek edge and center bead? Vinyl beaded soffit? Vinyl max span? Pine edge and center? Sheet goods? Edge and center pine over exposed rough sawn rafters? Whats under the front entry porch now? or the soffits?




The front entry is getting replaced. I am thinking I'd like to do a pine bead board with a vaulted ceiling.



Just trying to figure out the basic design I want so the archiect can draw it up fast instead of giving me 4 different options.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Something like this?

Andy.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Something like this?
> 
> Andy.


Yea that is basically what we have to do.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd bang that out for a 120k for ya Rusk


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> I'd bang that out for a 120k for ya Rusk


You think it should cost that much??:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ruskent said:


> You think it should cost that much??:laughing:



Using only the finest materials of course:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I like Right Designs graphic.
One small thing to consider. Take a look at reducing the width of the new work so that corner on the left has better drainage.
Seems like an ice dam on the horizon.

Nice graphic though, pictures are worth a thousand words aren't they?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Something like this?
> 
> Andy.


 
Skylight wells will have to be closed up and moved as they were originally in the Vally's of this illustration, Or move them to the shed portion to simplify and shorten the skylight wells.


----------



## Jack Rafter (Jun 26, 2007)

Andy,

That was an excellent solution to the problem.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you Jack.

Andy.


----------



## maceycon (Nov 13, 2008)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Something like this?
> 
> Andy.


If you are going to do this, why don't you get rid of the shed roof all together and make it all a gable. I don't like that design it looks like the flying nuns hat.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

maceycon said:


> If you are going to do this, why don't you get rid of the shed roof all together and make it all a gable. I don't like that design it looks like the flying nuns hat.


Probably because it's about the only design to shed water off the endwall area.


----------



## maceycon (Nov 13, 2008)

rustyjames said:


> Probably because it's about the only design to shed water off the endwall area.


 
You could put a gable and still shed water way from the endwall. Where the rafter but into the wall you could still pitch them toward the front. Although I don't think either way is very efficient. There are also many other options to shed water.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if it is what you are thinking of but, you could put a nice roll up cloth awning on the roof .The automatic control would go in if it is too windy.It would not interfere with the patio,roof,or any of the structure .Just a thought.


----------

